# Palm T3 won't hotsync to PC anymore...



## sgwestcott (Sep 20, 2005)

After renewing my annual Norton Internet Security account for another year on Saturday, I find that my Tungsten T3 will not sync to the Palm Desktop anymore. Using the same cable, it easily syncs to my Dell laptop, which has a corporate NIS account that was not renewed at the same time (different account altogether). Nothing else changed...it just won't sync up. The charger light is on, and when I press the hotsync button, the green light on the cable button goes on and the screen goes to the "Connecting with the desktop using Cradle/Cable", but no popup occurs on the PC. Norton says it's not them...I turned off NIS'05 and it still wouldn't sync up. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the Palm software to no avail. I'm running WinXP SP2. I don't know what to do now!


----------



## sgwestcott (Sep 20, 2005)

sgwestcott said:


> After renewing my annual Norton Internet Security account for another year on Saturday, I find that my Tungsten T3 will not sync to the Palm Desktop anymore. Using the same cable, it easily syncs to my Dell laptop, which has a corporate NIS account that was not renewed at the same time (different account altogether). Nothing else changed...it just won't sync up. The charger light is on, and when I press the hotsync button, the green light on the cable button goes on and the screen goes to the "Connecting with the desktop using Cradle/Cable", but no popup occurs on the PC. Norton says it's not them...I turned off NIS'05 and it still wouldn't sync up. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the Palm software to no avail. I'm running WinXP SP2. I don't know what to do now!


I've also reset the T3 twice. The Device manager doesn't specifically show anything called a Palm device...


----------

